# UK members



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

:eng:

27-29 January are the dates for next RSPB Big Garden Birdwatch.
It's simply just one hour spent, noting which birds visit your garden, or park or green space. You choose a date and time best suited to you.

Here is a link for the free download:
https://www.rspb.org.uk/get-involved/activities/birdwatch/

And here is a link for more information.
https://www.rspb.org.uk/get-involve...-you-need-to-know-about-big-garden-birdwatch/

Your results can be submitted online or posted.

Please have a look at the links over the weekend and consider joining in!


----------

